# Can i make .iso files from nero?



## saqib_khan (Feb 17, 2008)

I have nero 7 essentials, which came with my dvd writer.

I want to make image files with it, but can't find any option to do so.

So, i think nero doesn't have facility to make .iso files, and if some of u know than pls tell me how to do it.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Use Nero Image Recorder to create .nrg(s).
But the best option wd be Magic ISO or Alcohol.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 17, 2008)

If you are stuck with Nero use this program nrg2iso to convert .nrg files to .iso.Download from here  *www.roland-illig.de/lang.delphi.nrg2iso.html
Alternately you can download and install the tool ISO Recorder v2(for XP Pro SP2) and v3(for vista)
Find it here *isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 17, 2008)

Where's the option of image recorder in nero?? I can't find it.

And that image would be in .nrg or .iso??

Can i mount .nrg images in daemon tools?

Pls clarify the concepts.


----------



## slugger (Feb 17, 2008)

Nero 7 Essential will allow you to sav the image as an **.iso* file without the use of any 3P sw

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/7968/nerosj2.gif

al u need to save it as an image is check this box, everythin else is the same

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/2336/recordergp8.gif


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks slugger, that solves my problem.


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

no problemo


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 20, 2008)

from nero burning rom dear


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 20, 2008)

100.dx said:


> from nero burning rom dear



 post above you say,



			
				khansaqib101 said:
			
		

> Thanks slugger, that solves my problem.



whats the point bumping the thread now


----------

